# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio

## MangoMan

I have been going to Negril the last few years and want to try the Port Antonio area. Looking for an out of the way place to stay, places to eat nearby and within a short walk to the beach. Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------

